# a little support would be really appreciate



## Delabaal (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi,
I've tried to install freebsd 7.2 on a packard-bell laptop
and i'm willing to understand how to fix some partitionning troubles.

I've 1 hard disk Of 120 Go, partitionned like this :
- 2 Go on a hide partition for recovery
- 80 Go - NTFS - Vista
- 40 Go of free space : swap + BSD or linux partition

Previously i was using debian in the 40 Go.
After installing FreeBSD i'm unable to boot any system, even by reinstalling grub (display stage 1.5 but freeze on loading grub ...) or windows MBR(cursor only). 

During installation process i only notice the following message at the end of partitionning : 
Partition 1 not aligned on cylinder boundary (the recovery  partition)
Partition 2 not aligned on cylinder boundary ( the vista partition)

I would rather prefer keep the actual configuration instead of hard formatting the entire disk.

Can someone show me the ligth in this godam darkness ?

Many thanx in advance


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2009)

FreeBSD doesn't use GRUB, if you installed Freebsd in the 40GB slice reinstalling grub won't work. Grub simply won't be able to find the files it needs.

Try to restore at least vista:
http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+from+the+DVD


----------



## ale (Jul 29, 2009)

Maybe you can try creating a floppy with GAG.
If you can boot into FreeBSD, you can install grub from ports and run the setup again.


----------



## aragon (Jul 29, 2009)

Those cylinder boundary problems might create trouble for bootloaders, just so you know.  I suggest either recovering the DOS bootcode (as SirDice suggested), or install FreeBSD's bootloader.  It should be possible to install that from the FreeBSD install CD, and it will let you dual boot windows and FreeBSD.


----------



## Delabaal (Jul 29, 2009)

thank you.*

the FBSD boot loader freeze too. I have a list with my 3 entries but i can boot on any of it ??


----------



## Delabaal (Jul 29, 2009)

sorry : i *can't* boot on any of it ?


----------



## Delabaal (Jul 30, 2009)

66 Bad blocks ...

partitions saved by using dd and ntfsclone in a live CD. it sucks ...


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2009)

Delabaal said:
			
		

> 66 Bad blocks ...


Better replace that drive asap.


----------

